# Identify mantids



## FERRO91 (Sep 10, 2007)

hi, i must identify mantids for my friend...

these are the photos:

















she says that she receive this little mantid (about 4 cm) by a her friend that found it in Greece...

she says too that doesn't identify the sub-species of this Pseudocreobroter






sorry for my bad english...

thank you

Marco.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 10, 2007)

Dont know about the 1st but i could tell if you can get a photo of the shield on the psuedocreobotra


----------



## joossa (Sep 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure the first one is a subadult female _Iris oratoria_ (Mediterranean Mantis). I have never seen the abdominal spot so dark in other individuals of this species though.

Looks like your friend got one from its native location and not from its invasive location here in the US, LOL.


----------



## FERRO91 (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you to all

for morpheus: sorry, but i don't understand what is the shield... :roll:


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 10, 2007)

Its the bit behind the head that looks slightly like a shield


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 10, 2007)

See  ,

http://johnbokma.com/new-zealand/praying-mantis-head.jpg


----------



## FERRO91 (Sep 10, 2007)

ok, i understand...


----------



## Red (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes... the 1st is a Iris Sp.

the second. pseudocreoboter Sp.


----------

